# New Battery?? Interstate part# or cheaper



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a part number for a interstate battery to fit into the burtes?? Or have a link to a cheaper oem one?? Those things are outragous... Thanks


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

What I did for my AC was measure the OEM battery and go to wally world and find the battery with the highest cold crank amps the would fit and got that one. They are Everstart brand, about $50. If you just need to replace your OEM battery I think this is the way to go. The reason I did it was when I put the WebCam in the OEM bat wouldn't turn the motor over fast enough to start it. The Everstarts are a good and inexpensive replacement.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

There are many powersports batteries that will fit, but how they sit on an angle is the only reason they don't list them in aftermarket catalogues.

The OEM# is KMX14-BS but any 14 series powersports battery will fit, but they say they loose 20% when you put them in on an angle (according to my battery supplier).


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You lose 20% even for sealed gel types?
That's what kind the stock battery is I think.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> You lose 20% even for sealed gel types?
> That's what kind the stock battery is I think.


I think that's the issue, you cannot get a aftermarket gel filled to fit.


----------

